# July 2003 Sport Compact Car - R32 - Voting for USCC



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

July 2003 Sport Compact Car magazine has Steve Mitchells R32 starting on page 156. Check out the nice drift picture on page 158 -159

Also - voting for the Ulitmate Street Car Challenge. Too bad the back of the voting page is Steves R32.

Vote for # 53 - RB Motoring R34

Vote for #57 - Nick Wongs R32

And the rest of the 8 cars you would like to see.

#7 the first year. #2 last year by 5 points. This year. A GT-R will be in front.

www.sportcompactcarweb.com


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

I am voting for both. Then I may have a chance to drive at least 1 =)

No vipers this year!!!!


----------



## StraightSix (Oct 24, 2002)

So Sean I guess the R34 isn't really a specialized drag car yet? That was the eventual plan for it right?

J


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Sean, youll have my vote. 
James Chen(?) and his 350Z will too!


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

The R34 is still a street car. Its just got a T78 , carbon/carbon clutch. Nitrous system is about 50% installed.

Nicks car is actually the one I want to go into the contest. They will not let 2 Skylines enter. The one I want to see is Nicks R32.

Its an R32. Its 600 hp to the tires. It has a full rollcage , Ohlins Suspension, HKS Kansai Braces ,Nismo suspension arms , Stack Dash , DVD Navigation and player , OS Giken crossmission (for now - we may put a Getrag in it) , and an ATS carbon/carbon clutch.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Gonna get naked?????


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

I was nearly going to get naked for the last one. But since it wasnt my car ---- I know that Danny would probably not like my sweaty backside on his seats after a whole day in the 108 degree temperature.

This year something completely different.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

LMAO

Good luck this year, I wanna see a GTR on top just as bad as I want a GTR. Hey, if I vote the way you want would you be willing to trade a tarmac whore of a sentra for a GTR  What about after I turbo it??? LOL


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

Its hard to say what we will be up against.

But we have the advantage of doing it 2 times. So there are some tricks that I have worked out. 

I mean the GT-R made 509 awhp last year and was the cleanest in emissions....

Nicks car is a lot closer to 600 horsepower to the wheels.

I have some access to some emissions equipment - so I am going to do some testing with C16 and 104 see if we have any issues.

We will do some real testing with his car before the event - so we come in well prepared.

Well - that is of course - if he is voted in....

11.1 @ 129 in the quarter before . If we can run the Hooisers - then even though they are road race tires - they will make a difference in acceleration.


----------



## vrux (May 13, 2002)

Voted for both also.


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

Thank you ,


----------



## GTR Power (Nov 9, 2002)

Hey-

Thanks to all who are voting for me and Sean.

Steve- nice pictorial layout. Too bad the voting sheet is on your two page spread... but that sure has to give some voters a subliminal hint to vote for the GT-Rs. FYI- I'm taking delivery of the FX as soon as the LX gone for sure- probably next week...  For USCC I'm sure I'd like you to be present for the testing... one more tech head there can only help us in the long run!

I don't think this is the right forum to ask this, but does anyone know if Hoosier ever came out with a 265/35R18? I know they have a 275 and a 255, but for my uses the 265 is optimum. If that doesn't work then I'll run somethng else, like a Pilot Cup (not preferable, but will do in a pinch).

Sean and I have a few more tricks up our sleeves so stay tuned. It's not all about horsepower or bling bling parts...


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

I only want to run the Hooisers. Bias ply - 

I would rather go with a 255 or a 275 Hooiser than anything else.

1.04 on the Skidpad is 0.06 higher than anything else we have ever tested on a Skyline.

Yes as long as the car is voted in - it should do well.


----------



## GTR Power (Nov 9, 2002)

Sean-

FYI Hoosier's new tire specs are steel belted... supposed to be almost as light, with new generation rubber compounds- think: less casing dependent, more compound dependent, for performance. They are still supposed to out perform the new Kumho w/new rubber compound and the current Michelin Cup R compound and Pirelli P-Zero Corsa.

But, like I said, the members here probably don't have too much info on tires anyway...


----------

